# Pulsar 5M42 Capacitor



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've got a nice little Pulsar sports watch that used to be for the gym (in the days I bothered with the gym!), golf and cycling.

Runs the 5M42 that most of the Seiko/Pulsar kinetics house and its a reliable little piece, but, you guessed it...it's started losing charge. 

Not quite dead yet, but it seems to stop within 3 hours of being put down after wearing. I do only put it on for an hour at a time, so that might have something to do with it.

Now I know the upgrade is cheap and the job of replacing quite easy to do, but is it worth it for a Pulsar? Really?

Gonna put it on my watch winder in the morning and leave it a full day just to see if it needs a good wind to sort it out, otherwise, does anyone have the linky to a good step-by-step replacement guide? I've seen at least two 'idiot proof' ones crop up on here, but can't seem to track them down!

I have a good set of watch screwdrivers and a few other bits and bobs, so I might just have a bash at it anyway!

Cheers

Kev


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Have a look at Seiko Independent Watch Repair Specialists


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Kev,

this may help,

http://www.pmwf.com/...2 Kinetic.htm

cheers Martin


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Putting it on a watch winder won't help at all as they don't go with enough force to charge a kinetic.

If you want to know what charge it will take you have a choice between wearing it for a week or so, buying a Seiko induction charger for silly money or trying to locate the 'sweet' spot on a toothbrush induction charger.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

You might as well do the repair, i think i paid about Â£12 for a new capacitor and got the plastic tweezers needed for it too.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Wore this for two hours last night and it ticked away for about 10 hours after, so quite happy with it as-is now.

I will do attempt of these capacitor upgrades one day, but the longer I can go without cocking up one of my watches, the happier I'll be! :thumbup:


----------

